# peas and carrots!



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

[attachment=3181]Gold and extreme. Dozer loves him. He's such a good boy. Still don't have a name for the new gu.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

Looking good, that's a good size difference! You housing them together?


----------



## kellen.watkins (Sep 2, 2011)

That ain't nothin for size difference, you should see the difference between vanilla and eli, I wanted to house them together until I saw that vanilla might be able to swallow eli whole lol


----------



## Strange_Evil (Sep 2, 2011)

By size difference, i'm trying to say the Colombian looks too big to be house with that extreme. It just seems risky to me.


----------



## reptastic (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice, I remember those days were I could bathe my tegus in a sink, lol now they are almost as big as the tub, there size difference isn't great enough to pose a real threat, in a few mos. That exreme is going to be towering over dozer


----------



## Dirtydmc (Sep 2, 2011)

Strange_Evil said:


> By size difference, i'm trying to say the Colombian looks too big to be house with that extreme. It just seems risky to me.



They are housed together. Dozer loves company. He is very nice to the new guy. It's like he's trying to teach him that we are ok. He did it with tank. Lisa tells me a lot about what's going on with out pets/investments.


----------

